# How do you get motivated?



## TxHorseMom

First off, I want to say I lost 36lbs last year! (yea me!) But got off track with the holidays etc. I've only gained back 5-8lbs. BUT I can't seem to get back on track! I use the my fitness pal, (1200 calories) get Vitamin B complex shots for energy, I'm not overeating. I am exercising sometimes, (but not enough) I can't seem to get motivated. What do yall do to keep on keeping on when you aren't seeing results?


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't know the answer since I'm in the same place as you. Except I've gained back 10# over the past 4 - 5 months. I start to eat better and exercise, lose a pound, then jump off the wagon and gain it back. I've been blaming it all on the weather, but that's just an excuse. Especially since Spring does seem to be happening around here. 

Maybe someone will come along with some wisdom. All I can do is say, I hear and support you in your endeavor.


----------



## krochetnkat

I will find a reward for myself. If I do well for 14 days, I get this. If I lose 20lbs, I get that. I know it sounds odd but it has always worked for me. It gets me excited. For example... my husband rewarded me with a kindle when I reached my final goal last time. This time we haven't looked that far, but my next goal will allow me to receive a movie I am dying to watch. I wasn't even allowed to rent it. So I am totally having some major fits here.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

When I watch shows like, MY 600 POUND LIFE, it makes me want to jump up and start doing something!! I am stuck at 205 pounds. I do have a sit down job here at work, but I am always busy at the house. No, I don't do exercises to get the heart rate up and I should!! The belt on my waist is also a good motivator also. I do like to BREATHE!!


----------



## Vash

First, congrats on the weight loss.

Second:


----------



## mnn2501

Congrat's on the 36 pounds, that's fantastic!

I find weight loss is not a diet issue, its a lifestyle change issue. Daily walking and avoiding soda and breads does it for me. I'm not fanatical about it, most days I'll have a bun with my burger or hot dog if thats what I am having for meal, and I'll have a soda when we go out to eat (couple times a month) but that's the only time.

Once you've decided to change your lifestyle rather than diet, you have no motivation problem.


----------



## farmgal

First make sure your really adding in every bite. Lol. Then I would try switching up your calorie count for the day. Your body is used to the 1200. I would do a 800 day then 1000 then 900. Like that. I also eat organic liver when I count calories. Well I eat it always, but more when I count calories. I have a small 2 inch square every 3rd day. I get a burst of energy the next day. Don't forget magnesium, calcium and vit d. I take 5000 ui twice a week of vit d. 

I'm not over weight so when the scale starts creeping up I know it's tough to make it go down when your close to your normal weight. Good luck. 

Also do a little weight lifting workout even with just soup cans if that's all you have. Leg lifts etc. If done in the morning it will kick start your metabolism.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Well I just had to suck it up and do it. Even when I didn't want to. I agree with the lifestyle change. I gave up sodas over 2 years ago. I DO like my sweets, but try to keep that to mostly fruits. I use Stevia or Nutresse as sweetener for my tea because they are natural. I lost those 8lbs and a couple more. I try to do a little exercise every day. Even if it's "mini crunches" I do while driving to work. (It's 45 min each way and 12+hr shift.). I also have been using prayer. When I'm tempted, I pray for strength. I've also bought some motivation clothes. Just 1 or 2 things one size down. I try them on every so often to see how far I have to go.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Well I just had to suck it up and do it. Even when I didn't want to. I agree with the lifestyle change. I gave up sodas over 2 years ago. I DO like my sweets, but try to keep that to mostly fruits. I use Stevia or Nutresse as sweetener for my tea because they are natural. I lost those 8lbs and a couple more. I try to do a little exercise every day. Even if it's "mini crunches" I do while driving to work. (It's 45 min each way and 12+hr shift.). I also have been using prayer. When I'm tempted, I pray for strength. I've also bought some motivation clothes. Just 1 or 2 things one size down. I try them on every so often to see how far I have to go.


----------



## hannahcolvin

I get motivated easily but staying motivated is a tough task for me. In the past few years, I kept losing and gaining weight at a speed I myself don't know how to describe. It was as if I was fat one day and slim the next! I know this sounds a bit exaggerated but that's how I felt about my weight loss! It was simply that when I was motivated I used to exercise a lot and eat healthy, avoid all junk food and do all that was to be done to lose weight. So I lost weight quite easily. But the minute I lost my motivation; I would binge on all kinds of food; especially the ones I avoided before. So it was a tough journey altogether. But from the past year I adopted one technique to keep me motivated. I created a big chart of weight loss regime, quotes etc. and hung it up in my room. And throughout the weightloss regime I used to click a picture of mine every month and stuck that up on the chart. This has really helped me stay motivated.


----------



## CountryMom22

If you aren't seeing results it can be hard to stay motivated. For me, not seeing results when I know how hard I've been working makes me mad! 

I would try changing things up. Try a different type of cardio, or up the intensity or duration. Add in some form of weight lifting, since we all know that muscle burns more calories than fat. Also, instead of cutting back on your 1200 calories a day, add one day a week where you actually add another 250-300 calories of good for you food, not junk food, to help reset your metabolism. Once your body is used to running on 1200 calories, if you drop it any lower, your body will go into starvation mode and hold onto all the calories you eat, no matter how hard you work.

I get motivation from the way I feel. This isn't just about losing weight, it's about being healthier and stronger. But it certainly isn't easy!


----------



## arold10

The thing is that it's quite easy to gain weight while it's such a nightmare to drop some pounds of it. I don't think that you will ever be 100% effective in maintaining your weight. Trying to keep that weight off over the longer term will be quite challenging since you'll have to deal continuously with the tendency of going back into the same eating pattern that had caused you to gain weight in the first place. At the end of the day, staying motivated is a choice that you have to make continually. There will be time where your motivation will be challenged. And things like laziness, procrastination will creep in but you can always look beyond them by focusing on your goal to keep your lost weight off.


----------



## oldasrocks

MY doctor scared the poop out of me. So finally went on a diet he suggested. No carbs, no fruit, no soft drinks. I eat meat, eggs, cheese and lettuce only. In 2 months I have dropped 31 lbs. It's tough as I love bread, potatoes and gravy. I do cheat sometimes with a few crackers or carrots.


----------



## big rockpile

Don't know I've been counting calories and working out three times a week for last two and half years. Lost 6 pounds but really gaining muscle.

I do know I was sick couple weeks and didn't work out it was hard to get back motivated after couple weeks feels better.

big rockpile


----------



## Jlynnp

In the past year I have lost over 110 pounds now I did have bariatric surgery about 8 months ago but that alone will not do it. It is a lifestyle change - a big one! I have cut out soda, sweet tea, bread, almost all carbs and deserts. I do not use artificial sweeteners as my nutritionist says they are not good for you. I eat a lot of low fat greek yogurt and GOOD protein drinks. One of the best is Premier Protein which I buy at Sam's Club as it is the least expensive place to find it. I shoot for 75 to 100 grams of protein a day.

I do as much exercise as I can because of back problems. One of the best programs I have found is Silver Sneakers which is free for many folks with health insurance. Here I go to the YMCA for it and it has helped me so much. It is geared to older folks or people with other health problems, the oldest lady in our class is 93. Most of it can be done sitting for those who have problems standing for any length of time. 

Just keep going at it one day at a time.


----------



## Bungiex88

Go to a Walmart and walk around usually you will see a handful of fat people using those electric scooters to get around because there to fat to walk around on there own power for more then 5 minutes without sounding like a dying beached blue whale and dripping sweat off all 6 chins. That's usually good enough motivation for me.


----------



## light rain

Bungiex88, I wonder if your suggestion was an attempt to help or hurt. Hmmm...

My motivation is a desire to experience more of life, moments with family and friends and to learn new things. Right now I'm learning fruit tree grafting with the aid of the internet. DH and I enjoy face-timing with family when we can't see them face to face. Gonna take a class in growing garlic. A lot of folks are over weight and facing serious medical issues because of it. They/we should be educated not ridiculed. What we learned in nutrition from family, USDA and media, in many cases, has not led us to a long, healthy life but to one that has folks swallowing multitudes of pills at an ever increasing cost and side affects.

Advertising is in the business to sell a product not to improve our health, financial status or happiness. So let the buyer beware.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I have lost the weight I put on from eating very badly after the death of my husband. I am a diabetic and the way I was eating would have led to my own grave. I eat a very low carb, high fat diet. I am never hungry, so I need a minimum of willpower. The motivation I need is for exercise. I do 30 minutes each of yoga and cardio/weights each day. Every day is a struggle. I have never enjoyed exercise of any type and my pleasure in it has not got any stronger over the years. I belong to a private Facebook group set up to help, encourage, poke, bully (lol) the members into getting off the sofa and onto the exercise du jour. That helps somewhat. Particularly as members are encouraged to post photos of progress, meal plans, activities, etc. It keeps me accountable, rather than motivated, I guess.


----------



## Terri

Right now my OWN will power is slipping, LOL. I am on a diet to maintain my weight but after a year of success I am no longer able to stay on it: this year I am eating all KINDS of carbs! And I am a diabetic so that is not good.

I will re-read this thread for ideas. Usually in the spring there is enough to do to keep me out of the kitchen, but not this year. This year my will power appears to be non-existent.


----------



## CountryMom22

Hang in there Terri! I find that my motivation lags during the winter when I crave comfort foods. Carbs, carbs and more carbs. And then the holidays roll around with all the baked goods and candy at every turn. And to add insult to injury, its cold and snowy and who wants to go out in that to go to the gym? I completely get where you're at.

I just try to look at everything that I think about eating and ask myself " Is that going to be worth undoing everything I did during my workout today?" or "How much more time will I need to spend on cardio tomorrow to work that off?". More often than not, it works!

I still have days when I'm going out for dinner and know that I'm going to order dessert. I don't feel guilty about it, I just work it into my calorie count/macros for the day. Knowing that it will be a carb, the rest of the day I eat protein and veggies, no other carbs. And I'll skip my morning and afternoon snacks that day, too.

The problem with carbs is they turn to or start out as sugar in your body, and as we now know, sugar is addicting. I know that if I have that one cookie, I'm going to eat more. It's a given, so the only time I indulge is when I'm out. Never having the stuff in the house would be great but not practical as my hubby and sons need to eat too. So I never eat a treat at home. Ever. Because then my motivation/willpower is gone and if I'm gonna eat one and ruin my diet for the day, then I may as well have a few more and start over again tomorrow, right? And then tomorrow doesn't come for a month!

Try getting up and doing some form of exercise every time to feel like eating something you shouldn't. Squats, pushups, jumping jacks, whatever, just to break the cycle.

That might be enough to shore up your will power and get you back on track as well as sneak in a little more exercise!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Another problem for me is that my Sweetie is a wonderful cook and although he really, really tries to keep within my guidelines he doesn't really fully grasp the ketogenic concept, despite the list of allowed foods displayed prominently on his fridge. Lol. That he is thin as a rail and simply CANNOT gain weight despite a daily calorie intake that would last me a week doesn't help. I feed him up like a prize hog (lol) with plenty of home made bread, desserts and ice cream to no avail, meanwhile wishing for just a taste or two. And occasionally succumbing.


----------



## light rain

Is it his metabolism that prevents him from gaining weight ? Does he feel good eating that much processed food and hi carbs?


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Yes, he has the metabolism I would kill for. No processed food here. I make everything from scratch. Most of the fruits for desserts were grown in my garden, cream for the ice cream is from a local farm and the eggs from my chickens. Flour, yeast and sugar I have to get from the store


----------



## Benjamin Romine

How about changing the type of exercise you are doing. The change will keep you interested. Also, make a completely new, healthy dish that is delicious!
I think you'll find that the feeling you have will always be present, but you need to learn that you can control it, push it to the side and keep moving forward. Focusing your energy on persisting with an activity will help you learn how to do that. 
What I would recommend is that you to listen to the professionals in motivation. My friend advised me to go on courses for this ghinsberg.com motivational coach.


----------



## Terri

I got through Easter with just a few slips. We had cake for dessert but it was a small cake, and when I looked for leftover cake the next day the last piece had been eaten in the middle of the night, as had the last of the Easter candy. Which was hard but I actually PLANNED the amount I had so that would occur. So I ate sweets on Easter but I have found that one day will not sabotage my diet, though having it around the house WILL!

As usual I was too lazy to go to town to buy sweets, so that worked out very well! And I am almost entirely back on track, now.


----------



## stanb999

Never buy larger pants. Simple motivation that works.


----------



## CountryMom22

Right now, my motivation comes from working out. I don't feel like going to the gym, but once I get there and finish my workout, I feel good and look forward to going back tomorrow. The problem comes when tomorrow comes and life gets so busy that I don't have the time to get a workout in. Then I have to push myself to get there so the motivation rollercoaster can start all over again.

But the one thing I know for sure.... if I miss one day, I am more likely to miss 2 or 4 or 6 days because I have broken the momentum. At least that's the way it works with me!


----------



## DryLandFish

My health kicked me in the pants and gave me a clear picture of what awaits me should I quit paying rather close attention to what I'm doing daily. Guess I'm lucky to be granted that perspective. Didn't feel lucky at the time. 

Both my wife and I are fortunate to have kept a great deal of weight off for a long time. At least part of that is knowing on a visceral level what is at stake. 

Like a lot of folks these days our earning potential ain't what it used to be -especially in Appalachia. Knowing that we can't afford expensive healthcare interventions as we get older is a huge impetus to do all we can to not need a doctor. 

Another major motivator is the sheer improvement in quality of life we felt when dropping the weight and being able to take up active lives again. 

Seriously, I would rather jump into a swimming pool full of shards of broken glass than to put my weight back on.


----------



## Rafter B

I go back and forth on my weight and motivation as well. I do well when I am overseas. but gain it all back and more on vacation. This time, I am trying a cross fit type workout. it is mostly all body weight stuff. push ups, air squats , burpees (which I cant stand lol) and lunges, those kind of things. now I am losing weight and addicted to it. true test will be in October when I go on leave again.


----------

